# Millie on the Beach



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

One very excitable puppy, who couldn't contain herself walking down the path to the beach 

Millie got rather wet wanting to play in the sea edge. 









After a quick hosepipe wash, she fell asleep on one of the chairs with her vet bed to help her dry off. She was exhausted.










Now that I've mastered uploading photos from my iphone to photobucket, I may be able to get a few more pics.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Lovely photos - Millie is really gorgeous


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Great photos - what a lovely beach ... I'm so jealous - I want a beach!!!! She looks so cute snuggled up too  Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww looks like a fab time


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Gorgeous!!! xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh Millie is having a lovely holiday  

How are you doing Julie ??? Relaxed and enjoying a rest I hope xxxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah what fun x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

What a day of fun.  One very contented Cockapoo! 

Karen xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Great to see her having so much fun  Has she gone in for a proper swim? Obi was too scared so just jumped the waves...lol


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Having a lovely relaxing time thanks. Great sunshine for past two days, now rain today  but tomorrow is a good forecast.

Not quite a proper swim, but she did suddenly go out right up to her chin, having got over excited (as usual) with another dog and wanted to show off. Not sure what she made of it, but would only go out half as far again afterwards and with me standing next to her.

Hubby wants to me don my wetsuit he bought me and actually go swimming in the sea. Don't like to tell him I'm a bit nervous of waves (don't even like wave machines). And what if Millie decides she has to follow me out there


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Don't do it .. you will be swept away Julie ... 

If you do go for a swim we want photo evidence to prove it ha ha ha 

So pleased you are enjoying your hols .. can't believe you are still on the forum and holiday'ing .. you are cockapoo'ed too xxxx


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Millie is beautiful,she really could be Dexter's double!


----------

